# Best way to advertise a kitten for sale



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey all,

My mother had mentioned that a stray kitten was running around her street. My younger brother fed him one night but neither of them could get him to come to them. I decided to try last night and I got him. He's now in my apartment with my other two kitties and is going to the vet today to get dewormed and get some Frontline. I washed him once I got him in the apartment but the shampoo I bought for my two cats is just for dandruff. After bathing him I used tweezers and went OCD on him and grabbed all the dead/live fleas I could find. My husband allowed me this one foster as a test I guess. He says if we end up keeping this third cat, he won't let me take in another ever again! So this one needs a new home no matter how much I adore him (there will be other kitties who need my services). I noticed there's a forum here for cats who need a home, but what are other ways of getting him out there? I've never done this before so I need some advice. I know there are a lot of crazies out there so it's best to put a price on him but I don't know how much? Do I put him in the paper? Online? Both? This cat is so sweet. As soon as you touch him he purrs. And he just sits there on your lap or chest. 

Also, since he has fleas, should I go ahead and use Frontline on my other two cats as well? I was planning on buying the powder you put on your carpet and then vacuum up as well to kill any stray fleas. I'm going to wash anything the kitten has touched. And the kitten has a separate litter box so I shouldn't worry about my cats getting worms, right?

Thanks to any and all replies!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

How old is the kitten?

The first thing I'd do is contact local animal rescue places, like the SPCA, and ask if anyone is missing a kitten matching your description. Next I'd try contacting local no-kill rescue groups and explain your problem, telling them you'd like to foster the kitten until they are able to find a home for it and see if that's a route they would be willing to go with you. They'd probably have an easier time placing it than you would on your own and may - likely will - be willing to take on the vet bills incurred, so personally, even if they're only willing to take the kitten off your hands in order to find a home for it I would take that as an acceptable outcome as well. I would let them know that in the future you would like to be contacted for possible foster services, and leave it at that.

As far as selling it goes, if you're really set on doing everything for this kitten yourself, you might find yourself up against a wall depending on where you live and how many unwanted pets are floating around online and in shelters. Even in my area, which I'd like to think is more proactive than most places in the world, there's a fairly steady stream of kittens online for free. If I was to get a kitten from the SPCA they would cost 250 dollars but they've been vet checked and spayed/neutered, and I'd think a lot of the more responsible pet owners, despite the higher cost, would get a kitten from the SPCA or similar organization to support it and its efforts.

If you're doing this on your own, I would first post online to sites like Petfinder and Craigslist (as well as the standard contacting of local shelters) to let people know that you've found a kitten. I wouldn't post a picture along with the information since you never know who might just say it's their cat, I'd want more evidence like a picture they have of it themselves or them describing something about the kitten that you've left out of the post online.

You don't know if the kitten has had any vaccinations of any kind or if it's ever had a vet visit, it could have worms or anything (a lot of kittens do have worms, passed on from the mother's milk) so I'd want to get it into a vet ASAP for a checkup and to discuss treatment for the removal of fleas that are safe for a kitten of its age. I would keep the kitten in a seperate room of the house from other cats until it has been looked over, even if it has a separate litter box that doesn't protect against everything, like FeLV and FIV.

As far as cost goes, like I'd said, I've seen them go for free frequently. From what I've seen however, a more standard re-homing fee to try ensuring a good home is along the lines of 50 dollars.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for your answer. I'm not sure how old he is yet. I go to the vet in two hours (stuck at work). I like the idea of fostering him while the rescue finds him a home. I just hope some of our shelters will do that for me. Most of ours have become closed to the public because they've gotten so full. You used to be able to go to Second Chance and pay $60 for them to take the animal but I haven't found another no-kill shelter that will do that in Oklahoma. I'll post again once I know what's up with the kitty.


----------

